# Where is the thread of Dubai Monorel ?



## macgyver (Apr 22, 2004)

Gosh ... !!
I guess thousands of threads here in dubai ... :eek2:


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=97253


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

If you cant find the help thread then maybe you dont deserve it.  

When will Krazy realise it needs to be sticky hno:


----------

